# Cave Run Lake



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking about taking a trip to Cave Run later this summer and was wondering if anyone has been there.
Do they have any kind of lake front cabins with docks, or lodging close to the lake?
Is this lake as good as everyone says it is for Muskies?
How's the bass fishing?
All info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

My family's got a cabin down there. I visit a time or two per year for muskie fishing.

There are several cabin rentals availible around the lake, check out this site: http://www.caverun.org/CaveRunLake_Lodging_and_Camping.htm for lodging. Before we got our cabin we rented a cabin down there for a few years. I'm not sure if you will find lodging with a boat dock but there is lodging very close to the lake.

The lake is very good for 'skis from spring through fall. Generally, the fish we catch there are not huge but the numbers are good. I've had 5 and 6 fish days there and have only been skunked on one trip when the weather was decent. The biggest muskie I've pulled from the Cave was 44", dad's got a few bigger than that. On average our fish are in the mid to upper 30" range.

The LM bass fishing there is pretty good. Lots of 12-15" fish and we've caught them up to 18". Not a great LM lake but there are enough in there to give you something to do when you aren't muskie fishing. There's also a good number of spotted bass in the lower area of the lake and up the creeks. I've caught some nice spots there in the middle of a hot summer day when nothing else was biting. There's a slot limit on LM bass but no size limit on the spots.

The crappie fishing is also decent but not great in spring and fall if you are looking to catch dinner.

Generally, the summer bite is tough for us since we prefer to cast rather than troll. We usually hit the lake in spring and again in fall.

Steve


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

It's been a while since I've been down to Cave Run but I found the Muskies were a little tough & the white bass were all I wanted to catch trolling lighter line & smaller shallow running lures. The most exciting part of my last trip down there was fishing in the spillway. We caught some small muskies & I had one huge largemouth chase a deep diver right up to the bank. Seriously, it was a 10 lb class Bass & I just about freaked out when I saw the size. If I wouldn't have been going home that afternoon, I would have went back down there, after dark, with a big spinner bait.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Try Garvin's Motel 606-784-3554 located next to Crash's Landing on Route 801. It is clean and inexpensive and you can walk to Crash's for tackle or a fishing report. Nearest ramp is Scott Creek about 5 minutes away.


----------



## snifer (Mar 26, 2005)

hey jignut, ive been camping down at caverun for years. last year i took my father-in-law down after he had quad bypass surgery. we went through ky muskie guide service. after 8 hours on the water we hooked a 45 incher and landed a 40 incher with 3 hits and lost fish. one of the best days on the water i ever had. prices were real resonable, check them out at kymuskie.com. good luck and there is a great grass flat by the beach at twin knobs camp ground.


----------

